# multies vs. brevis



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

*in term of character, which is better?*​
n. multies2068.97%n. brevis931.03%


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

which of these 2 shell dwellers do you guys prefer and why?

i got 5 multies but im contemplating whether i should change them for n. brevis.
they are going in my 75g with 15 cyps utinta, 2 julis and 3 comps.

im concern that the multies will be to small to be in the 75g long term. 
however, right now they are holding their own.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not vote because I've never kept multies. But I don't think brevis are bigger, and I have them with the fish you mention in a 72" tank.

Multies form colonies so maybe that contributes to their character? I like the brevis because of their cute pug faces and they are happy with just a pair and just a dozen shells (the multies like a lot of shells).


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm with DJRansome on this one. Never owning any multies I couldn't vote.

I have brevis in in the same size as DJ and they are so fun to watch them defend their couple shells. They hold themselves very well in my tank.

They do like my fingers when I go near their shells when cleaning the tank but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> But I don't think brevis are bigger, and I have them with the fish you mention in a 72" tank.


brevis can get quite a bit bigger than multi's.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

My similis actually keep my tropheus out of half the aquarium, I think your multies will be fine.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

I've kept many shellies, brevis and multies included. The only shellies I still keep are multies. Nuff said!

Except I liked brevis a lot too, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have 5 of them right now and i think they're divided in to 2 groups.
1 big male seems to be rejecting another smaller male. however, the smaller male seem to\
have one of the female with him.
alpha male is not so happy with that because now his harrasing their area.

i cant vote myself because *** only had the multies for about 2 weeks and 
never kept the brevis. there was this group of n. brevis at a local big als and 
i really like them specially since they were so white and are about 2".

thanks for the reply. keep them coming.

btw, i have 3 paracyp nigrippinis and 1 leleupi i was going to trade for 2 more multies or
along with them the 5 multies for 5-7 brevis kigoma.

this is why im asking. so its either i come home with 2 more multies or several brevis.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Multies all the way :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have Similis, Brevis, and Gold Occies. The Occies are my favorite followed by the Similis. I must be doing Brevis wrong, because my pair is BORING!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i've heard nothing but good things with the occies.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I've only had trouble with the occie-types. LOVE LOVE my multies- they've taken over the bottom of my 55gal, even though I skim off a few dozen for sell/trade every few months. They can handle their own and be a strong presence in a big tank.

I'm a bit bored with my brevis. Despite their larger size, they don't have nearly the personality or spunk that the multies do. There's always a non-violent soap opera in the multi colonies. The brevis just hover above their shells.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow! im very surprise with the result so far.

i thought the brevis would come out on top.
i am surprise how well they are handling themselves.
i have julis, comps and paracyprichromis in there and right now the big (< 2") male multie is
the king of the tank. lol!

they also roam around the tank which was also a surprise. i thought they to hover 
above their shells.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

well after keeping both multies and brevis now. 
i have to agree with most of you guys. i found the multies very interesting while finding
the brevis extremely boring.


----------



## Ed Carter (Aug 2, 2010)

My brevis are twice the size of my multis and my simis are the same, twice as big. Multis definately will colonize a tank and are really neat to watch older juvies guarding the new fry.
I chose brevis as the one I would keep of the two, they are definately different acting then multis. When I got my brevis I didn't see much of them but the end of their tail sticking out of their shell. Now they don't hide from me and I can watch them interact with their fry. They are very prolific, I have over 100 fry from my brevis pair and she is in her shell again. When there is a new spawn the older fry are on their own but the adults don't bother them, hope this helps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder if I have only females? Once the leleupi get out of the tank, maybe I will get some more brevis and see what happens.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

mel_cp6 said:


> wow! im very surprise with the result so far.
> 
> i thought the brevis would come out on top.
> i am surprise how well they are handling themselves.
> ...


Try multies, :lol: Once you try each of em then the competition is over. brevis wandering the tank well yep it can happen but multies have a complicated social order and co operative defence system and better looks. Now calliurus vs multies would have been a far more interesting qusetion. 8)
brevis vs multies yep brevis is the comoner fish in the shops but not for a good reason.
Prob with multies is they can breed in robust communities hence folk try em this way. Wheras any lumpy knows if you want lots of any shell dweller to sell you go species tank.

All the best James


----------

